# Ficar barrado



## MariaTriana

¡Hola a todos! ¿podrían decirme qué significa que una persona "fica barrada" en una conversación? Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Assim, sem contexto, digo que é ficar proibido de dizer ou fazer algo. Barrado no baile, por exemplo, quer dizer: não deixaram a pessoa entrar no baile.


----------



## MariaTriana

Ok, Vanda, una vez más gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Mangato

Tal vez si se trata de una conversacion en que un interlocutor supera mucho en elocuenciaa otro este queda  "eclipsado", o si con argumentos  lo deja "apabullado"


----------



## coquis14

Preciso ajuda nesta:A babá foi ajudar ao menino (ele estava na piscina) , porém , ficou barrada na piscina.
Gracias


----------



## Dona Chicória

Ficou barrada, ou foi barrada?

A segunda forma seria mais usual, pois via de regra as piscinas são só para sócios de clubes ou moradores de condomínios, e assim a entrada da babá teria sido impedida/barrada na área da piscina.

(As pobres - que cuidam dos filhos dos patrões como se fossem seus, ficam olhando de longe as crianças na maioria das vezes, num calorão danado!Só o mar é democrático!)


----------



## coquis14

Dona Chicória said:


> Ficou barrada, ou foi barrada?
> 
> A segunda forma seria mais usual, pois via de regra as piscinas são só para sócios de clubes ou moradores de condomínios, e assim a entrada da babá teria sido impedida/barrada na área da piscina.
> 
> (As pobres - que cuidam dos filhos dos patrões como se fossem seus, ficam olhando de longe as crianças na maioria das vezes, num calorão danado!Só o mar é democrático!)


Não ,é ficou.No final desse texto diz que por "ficar barrada" ela quase é demitida de seu trabalho e ela justificou-se dizendo que foi a causa de querer ajudar o rapáz. Pode ser espalhada ou deitada?
Gracias


----------



## Mangato

Acho que poderia ser paralisada pela impressão.


----------



## coolbrowne

Bom Dia


coquis14 said:


> Pode*r* ser espalhada o*u* deitada?Gracias


Não, *coquis14*, não pode. O sentido é bastante específico no Brasil.
*Barrar* alguén significa impedir que faça algo ou que entre em algum lugar; o termo é ligado a *barreira* (obstrução). 
Na voz passiva, ambos "foi barrada" "ficou barrada" são corre(c)tos. A diferença é infinitesimal (portanto pode gerar "posts" incontáveis )

Meu caro *Mangato*, perdoe, mas...


Mangato said:


> Acho que poder*i*a ser paralisada pela impre*ç*ão.


Seria talvez impre*ss*ão?

Até mais ver...


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Não, *coquis14*, não pode. O sentido é bastante específico no Brasil.
> *Barrar* alguén significa impedir que faça algo ou que entre em algum lugar; o termo é ligado a *barreira* (obstrução).
> Na voz passiva, ambos "foi barrada" "ficou barrada" são corre(c)tos. A diferença é infinitesimal (portanto pode gerar "posts" incontáveis )
> 
> Meu caro *Mangato*, perdoe, mas...
> Seria talvez impre*ss*ão?
> 
> Até mais ver...


 
Sem dúvida. 

obrigado


----------



## coquis14

coolbrowne said:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Não, *coquis14*, não pode. O sentido é bastante específico no Brasil.
> *Barrar* alguén significa impedir que faça algo ou que entre em algum lugar; o termo é ligado a *barreira* (obstrução).
> Na voz passiva, ambos "foi barrada" "ficou barrada" são corre(c)tos. A diferença é infinitesimal (portanto pode gerar "posts" incontáveis )
> 
> 
> 
> Até mais ver...


 Gracias , también por las correcciones , a veces escribo y no chuequeo que puse.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Dona Chicória said:


> Ficou barrada, ou foi barrada?
> 
> A segunda forma seria mais usual, pois via de regra as piscinas são só para sócios de clubes ou moradores de condomínios, e assim a entrada da babá teria sido impedida/barrada na área da piscina.
> 
> (As pobres - que cuidam dos filhos dos patrões como se fossem seus, ficam olhando de longe as crianças na maioria das vezes, num calorão danado!Só o mar é democrático!)


 Dona Chicória, acho que nesse texto a babá não pulou na piscina pois teve medo, ficou paralizada.
Acho que ninguém seria barrado ao tentar salvar alguém.


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

Que es *barrado*?

Texto original.
Brasileiros são os mais *barrados* na Europa.

Mi intento.
...los mas deportados en... ???


----------



## Istriano

_barrar = impedir la entrada
_


----------

